# 1626B Backhoe Attachments - Back Ordered??



## David David Morgan (Sep 18, 2020)

Bought a 1626 last week. They were out of the 1626B hoes. Dealer first said four weeks and when he thought I was going to walk he said two weeks. When he delivered the tractor I pushed him and he said he’d do his best to make it s week. It’s been a week, I called him, obvious he wasn’t going to call me. No hoe, not reason, no further estimate, not that interested in talking about it. So. Much. For. Buying. Local.

There are dealers all around with hoes.

My question is: are any of you seeing hoes being back ordered a lot for the 1626; like maybe a mfgr. shortage??


----------



## David David Morgan (Sep 18, 2020)

WARNING: If you want a Mahindra 1626 backhoe you’ll be smart to buy the tractor with the backhoe already attached!! Don’t buy it if you can’t touch it!

Looks like I’ve been bent over by my dealer. I called all the dealers within 100 miles and none of them had the attachments in stock. One told me he was told that, because of Covid and brisk sales, that Mahindra wasn’t able to provide them for at least six weeks after order. A dealer near Charlotte told me they could get one in a two weeks, if I’d pay $8000 plus installation labor for it. (MSRP is $7500)

I can’t imagine my salesperson was unaware of the lack of backhoe attachments so it appears he just outright lied as he was taking my money. Imagine that.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

They are all handy at bending the truth while bend the client over at the same time.... Almost like "slight of hand" only meaner and more costly. 
Can you cancel the hoe and wait for better times, or do you need it right away? The hoe for my tractor was $12000.00 plus installation a few years ago.... No way can I justify that price. I bought a Case 320B for under $5000.00 , built for digging and saves a lot of wear and tear on my tractor.


----------



## David David Morgan (Sep 18, 2020)

Need the hoe, now. I was willing to endure two weeks but it’s looking like the Mahindra dealer just outright lied to make the sale. I should have withheld the cost of the hoe.


----------

